# Heidi



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2011)

My 16 year old dog Heidi passed away peacefully yesterday evening. I can't believe it, I am so devastated, I had her for as long as I can remember. It feels just as bad as losing any other family member.

RIP baby girl I miss you so much and will never forget you.


----------



## Yield (Mar 22, 2011)

[align=center]Oh no, I'm so sorry =(

Rest in piece Heidi, you're a beautiful dog and clearly missed <3


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry about your little doggie :rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 22, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss, Grace. All of our "pets" are definitely family members. Rest in peace Heidi.:rip:


----------



## JimD (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Rest in peace, Heidi.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm very sorry, Grace. 16 years is a great age for a dog, and I can see how she has been such a big part of your life.

God Bless, Heidi. You are missed.

Jan


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 2, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pipper (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry, Grace. My pup, Tchoupitoulas, passed away a few weeks ago, as well. I know it's hard, losing a four-legged friend and member of the family is one of the most difficult things to go through. Sixteen years is an amazing life for a dog. 

Rest in peace, Heidi :innocent


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 22, 2012)

One year ago, It's been awhile since I cried about it, but I'm missing her a lot right now.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. And no matter how long, I still get teary eyed missing my first big Bubby, Ice. And it's been 17 years since we lost him.

Sorry, time doesn't heal all wounds. 

My thoughts and respect are with you.

K


----------

